Ask HN: What's the best service to capture customer feedback? - davidpelayo
======
mtmail
Looks like a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15566939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15566939)
where the submitter added a lot more background and link to his/her startup in
that area.

~~~
davidpelayo
I'm sorry. The client seemed not to have posted the first Ask. Just after I
thought the thread got dead because of the link, so I posted this, and it
turns out both have been published :(

